# Maybe you have some pointers for me?



## Snarlz (Jan 8, 2018)

My fiance is dealing with his panic disorder and all that comes with it, and all though he hasn't been 100% in a long while, he's slowly but surely been getting better and getting back to eating healthy, sleeping properly, talking about how he's feeling, showering and those things..but I've noticed lately ( last 4 days)he's started slipping back into worse habits..snapping over little things, giving me attitude for no reason, disregarding his routine comittments to getting back, googling disorders that have nothing to do with his situation ( dilerium, schizophrenia, palative care etc), talking like hes going to die,not excersizing and a few other things..
I've mentioned hiw ive noticed the change..and he seemed to acknowledge it. 
Today however, we got into a heated argument over it when he began giving me attitude for a simple observation comment about nothing.( the loud echo his phone was making) 
I don't know what to do to help him get back to the things every doctor and myself try to get him to Do! 
I know the age old saying " you can't help someone unless they help themself" but I refuse to give up on him and let him drop back into that darker place. 
How can I help??? 
What has helped some of you to realize you need to make a change or something is going on? 
What can I loved one do to gently remind you to be aware ? 
I try not to get upset or mad, but it's frustrating to watch. And frustrating to deal with..not as much as it is for him I'm sure... but I want to be able to make this as easy, positive and progressive for both of us, please help!


----------

